
‘Rogue’ E-Scooter Company Go-X Used Fake Permits to Operate Illegally - dtien
https://sanfrancisco.cbslocal.com/2020/01/07/sf-says-rogue-e-scooter-company-go-x-used-fake-permits-to-operate-illegally/
======
bifrost
The articles around this are pretty funny. Apparently the founder didn't know
that the "Chamber of Commerce" wasn't part of the government tax apparatus.

~~~
olliej
Right? I had a moment of “I thought the chamber of commerce was a business
entity, not gov”. But I’m now super confused - surely the company’s legal
counsel would have talked to him before he talked to the press?

Also, if the CoC isn’t part of the government aren’t they committing fraud by
issuing “permits”? The permits themselves would be fraudulent, and I doubt
they gave them for free, so...?

~~~
bifrost
The CoC can't issue permits, for anything lol.

I'm assuming either the founder got played or is a bad actor. No lawyer would
tell you to get a permit from the CoC. Joining the CoC gets you some piece of
paper but its basically just a marketing organization.

